
Editing code on Android using Atom on PC (tomwhore) - lucasgonze
(From some hacking by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keybase.io&#x2F;tomhiggins)<p>On your AndroidOS device<p><pre><code>  Install Termux (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;termux.com&#x2F;)

  Launch Termux

  Type these commands 

     &gt; apt install openssh

     &gt; touch ~&#x2F;.ssh&#x2F;authorized_keys 

     &gt; chmod 600 ~&#x2F;.ssh&#x2F;authorized_keys

     &gt; chmod 700 ~&#x2F;.ssh

     &gt; ssh-keygen

     &gt; cat ~&#x2F;.ssh&#x2F;id_rsa.pub &gt;&gt; ~&#x2F;.ssh&#x2F;authorized_keys

     &gt; chmod 600 ~&#x2F;.ssh&#x2F;authorized_keys

     &gt; sshd

     &gt; scp ~&#x2F;.ssh&#x2F;id_rsa name@remotehost.com:&#x2F;path&#x2F;of&#x2F;id_rsa
</code></pre>
​<p>To SSH into Android from the Remote Host<p><pre><code>   Type this command from within a Terminal

      &gt; ssh -p 8022 -i &#x2F;path&#x2F;of&#x2F;id_rsa IPofYourAndroid 
</code></pre>
​<p>To SFTP into Android from the Remote Host<p><pre><code>    Type this command from within a Terminal

      &gt; sftp -P 8022 -i &#x2F;path&#x2F;of&#x2F;id_rsa IPofYourAndroid  

     
</code></pre>
To Mount to the Termux Directories On the Remote Host Device<p><pre><code>   Make sure you have SSHFS installed 

   Type this command

      &gt;sshfs anything@IPofYourAndroid:&#x2F;data&#x2F;data&#x2F;com.termux&#x2F;files&#x2F;home&#x2F; &#x2F;path&#x2F;on&#x2F;remote&#x2F;to&#x2F;mount&#x2F; -p 8022 -o IdentityFile=&#x2F;path&#x2F;of&#x2F;id_rsa

   Once Mounted you can access the files and directoris on the Android device from 

   any app&#x2F;program (example, file managers, Atom editor, Libre Office, etc etc)

</code></pre>
Links to sources:<p>SSH Under Termux - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;oliverse.ch&#x2F;tech&#x2F;2015&#x2F;11&#x2F;06&#x2F;run-an-ssh-server-on-your-android-with-termux.html<p>Termux Help - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;termux.com&#x2F;help.html
======
yjftsjthsd-h
ecdsa keys are, I believe, faster and more secure. To use them, replace "rsa"
with "ecdsa" wherever it occurs, and ssh-keygen with "ssh-keygen -t ecdsa"

